# In celebration of grey... (Pic heavy)



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Been thinking about him since its his gotcha day. Thought I'd post some past pictures of him.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's so cute.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I always love the pictures when he's in the sunlight.  Super cute evil bird, like my Tazzy.  I feel like they have so much in common.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I love Grey! What a cutie!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. It's funny. Grey is like the meanest bird and he is everyone's favorite. 

And yeah, Bailey. They are a lot a like.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

He looks like a troublemaker! Too cute.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww, he looks like a snuggle bug in those pics.  He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Grey is adorable.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww grey is gorgeous


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Grey is so handsome!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Grey is such a cutie!I love the pic with you kissing his chest,because thats what I do to our William and Syd . x x


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Grey is soooooooo sweeeeeeet


----------

